# Speaker size



## 9 (Apr 30, 2001)

what size speakers does the TT have in the front and rear? tried the search but couldnt find anything about the size.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

coupe or roadster..


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Speaker size (9)*

try crutchfield.


----------



## 9 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Audi225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi225* »_coupe or roadster.. 

both. just curious


----------



## 9 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (9)*

ttt


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (9)*

Rears are 8's


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Speaker size (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_try crutchfield.

for realz


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Speaker size (9)*

If it is a bose then here is your answer:
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm


----------

